
Skype is down - brajesh
https://twitter.com/Skype/status/645919917510914048
======
flurpitude
From Wikipedia:

"Skype originally featured a hybrid peer-to-peer and client–server system;
however, since May 2012, Skype is entirely powered by Microsoft-operated
supernodes. The 2013 mass surveillance disclosures revealed that Microsoft has
granted intelligence agencies unfettered access to supernodes and Skype
communication content."

Can anyone spot where they went wrong?

------
hackmyway
It's working for me on desktop.

I used [https://web.skype.com](https://web.skype.com) when desktop skype was
down :)

------
brajesh
Down for me for at least last 6 hours. Text chat is going through but calls
are not.

